# El Mirar de la maja by Enrique Granados



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

__
https://soundcloud.com/kjetil-olav%2Fgranados-el-mirar-de-la-maja
I guess I'm fishing for people to listen and maybe comment me playing duo with myself. I played this with my flute-partner some time ago and decided I could play the melody myself on electric guitar. I'm not so used to dialing in a clean el.guitar tone since I only play classical publicly. So, what do you think?


----------

